# Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben



## Shortgamer (5. September 2016)

*Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe aktuell ein deftiges Problem mit meinen Alten. So alt sind sie aber noch gar nicht, beide nicht mal 60. 

Jedenfalls haben beide tierische Probleme bei dem Umgang mit unserem Computer. Obwohl sie auf der Arbeit auch 8 Stunden davor hängen, haben sie zuhause jegliche Basics verlernt. 

#1 Kannst du bitte unsere Fotos von den Handys auf den PC ziehen? 
--Siebenmal gezeigt, sieben mal erklärt. Und immer das selbe: Sitzen wirklich wie Ochs vorm Berg mit Handy und Kabel in der Hand am PC. ... "Und jetzt?" ... In den PC stecken. ... "Wo? Hier? Geht nicht. Wo denn?" ... Da in den USB Port ... "Mh, ok.. und jetzt?" ...
Heute ziehe ich immer noch die Bilder vom Handy auf den PC. Und diese liegen seit Monaten alle in Ordnern auf dem Desktop, ohne das damit was gemacht wurde. 
Das ist schlimmer als im Kindergarten

#2 Internet ist weg.
Der Widerhaken vom Lankabel ist etwas ausgelutscht, weswegen das Kabel ab und an mal aus der Schnittstelle rutscht. Tausendmal gesagt, tausendmal gezeigt. Aber immer heißt es "Internet funktioniert schon wieder nicht" oder auch einfach nur "Der Computer funktioniert nicht."

#3 Lese schwierigkeiten:
Ab und an kommt es dann mal vor, das der Rechner sich komisch verhält. Updates, Virus Scan, runtergeladene Adware, Ordneroptionen verändert, etc pp. Wenn ich dann frage was damit gemacht wurde oder ob was angezeigt wurde..; "Ganz normal."
Ich brech mir dann immer einen ab, die Symptome zu Googlen um herauszufinden was mit dem Rechner ist. Und in 9/10 Fällen brauchte es dazu eine Benutzerbestätigung.

#4 Einfache Basics sind nicht drin:
- Mail drucken. Wird von heute auf morgen vergessen.
- Copy & Paste (kopieren & einfügen), Hoffnungslose überforderung.
- Einfache abläufe werden nicht verstanden: Daten auf USB Stick kopieren -> Daten werden per Drag n Drop auf den USB Stick gezogen und der USB Stick unmittelbar danach entfernt, ohne auf das Ende der Übertragung zu warten. Begründung: Gestern ging das so schnell (vllt nur 3 Fotos, und heute 3 Musik Alben?) und "Aber so hast du uns es doch gezeigt."
Tatsächlich weiß ich nicht ob ich den Ladebalken erklärt habe der automatisch und instant aufpoppt. Solche Fenster konsequent zu ignorieren und sich dabei nicht zu denken find ich schon hammer.


#5 Jetzt haben sie noch ein Tablet fürs Sofa angeschafft, Android. Das Kegelt alles nochmal durcheinander. 
Wie geht das? Warum geht das nicht? Aber bei Hans und Lischen funktioniert das? In der Werbung blablabla..


Ich kriegs am Kopf, echt. Jedesmal den selben Rotz. Als wenn jemand auf Reset drückt. Es nervt einfach immer wieder das selbe zu wiederholen - für die selben Personen. 
Ich hab schon versucht nur auf "Zuruf" deren Hilfe zu erwidern, d.h. Ihnen gesagt was zu machen ist. Durch die ständige Widerholung würden sie dann schon merken wie es läuft, dachte ich. (Musst du nur das Handy in den PC stecken und die Fotos auf den Desktop ziehen)
Dabei werde ich aber nur angemault das ich mir doch auch mal Zeit dafür nehmen soll, das sie halt nicht so versiert sind, etc pp.
Oder eine andere beliebte Ausrede ist auch: "Ich kann mir das nicht merken, das ist so viel und so schnell." Als ob. Ich erkläre mittlerweile sogar die einzelnen Klicks, damit sie sich das besser vorstellen können.
Wenn ich es dann 1on1 erkläre, kommt es schonmal vor das ich auch pampig werde, aufgrund der vielen Wiederholungen. 
Auch habe ich ihnen ein PC Führerscheinbuch gekauft, wo wirklich die Basics erklärt werden. Mit Bilder zu jedem Klick. Bin auf das Buch über Amazon gestolpert und habs mir dann in der Buchhandlung kurz angeschaut und bestellt. 
Aber das liegt bis auf 3-4 Alibi nachgeschlagenen Themen nur unterm Sofatisch.


Ich wollte mir das einmal von der Seele schreiben, vielleicht kennt ihr sowas ja auch, und habt Tipps für mich. Ich bin wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende, und bin kurz davor zu sagen: "Solangsam reichts. Ich habe euch das x-mal gezeigt und erklärt - Seht zu."
Die probieren es ja nicht einmal. Und wenn sie es probieren, werde ich noch gerufen, bevor der erste Klick gemacht wird. 
Weil ich auch nicht 30min warten möchte für ein DINA4 Blatt mache ich es eben selbst.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Story of my Life  Mir geht es genauso, und jede einzelne Geschichte die du hier schreibst erlebe ich EXAKT gleich.
Manchmal bereue ich es, denen ein PC und Tablet oder Handy aufgeschwatzt zu haben. Ich muss mir auch immer anhören, das ich zu schnell erkläre und die nicht mitkommen. Aber wie du habe ich schon oft sehr langsam alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt. Die können oder wollen es nicht kapieren. 

Wenn ich dann mal wieder was fixe was die demoliert haben, und sie daneben sitzen kommen immer so Sprüche wie "Boah guck mal wie schnell er das macht". Da denke ich nur "Lasst mich in Ruhe, immer muss ich euren Mist den Ihr veranstaltet habt wieder gerade biegen". Wie du, reagiere ich manchmal gereizt und pampig, und schon wird gestritten weil die nix hinbekommen. Ich bin froh wenn ich da mal hinkomme und die kein Problem mit dem PC,Tablet oder Handy haben. Das kommt aber so gut wie nie vor.


----------



## Gysi1901 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Ich kann Dich nur ermutigen, den Schritt zu machen und zu sagen: "Seht zu." Falls ihnen der Umgang mit Rechnern und Internet wichtig ist, werden sie es dann in Windeseile lernen. Das Hauptproblem ist garantiert nicht, dass sie nicht wissen, was ein USB-Anschluss ist. So wie sie Dich einmal ins kalte Wasser geschmissen haben und Du nach etwas Übung auf einmal selbst Deine Schuhe zubinden musstest, sollten sie jetzt die Erfahrung machen, dass bei Hilferuf wegen Lapalien nicht sofort jemand kommt.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.
Meine Kinder interessieren sich einen Scheiß dafür, wie der Kram funktioniert, Hauptsache es geht.
Und wenn was nicht geht, kommen sie angelaufen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

AMEN  

Jedoch sinds bei mir die Schwiegereltern... klingt ansonsten aber absolut gleich zu Deinen Schilderungen. Am besten sind dann immer die Ausreden "ich wollte nichts falsch machen" oder "bevor ich was kaputt mache, mach Du mal lieber"
Und ich Depp mache es auch immer wieder 
Sei es der "Alt-PC" AMD Dual Core noch mit Windows Vista!  den ich jetzt, einfach um endlich etwas Ruhe zu haben auf Windows 7 gebracht und mit RAM aufgestockt hab und wirklich annähernd ALLES voreingestellt hab oder deren zwei Android-Handys wo sie es nicht gebacken bekommen, ein USB Kabel abzuklemmen und die Bilder auf den PC zu ziehen... irgendwann reagiert man echt ungewollt gereizt. Jedoch kann man eigentlich nicht böse sein, denn sie helfen einem ja auch wenn man Hilfe braucht... ist echt ne Zwickmühle 

Schlimmer ist, finde ich zumindest, dass die beiden dann auch noch mit meinen Fähigkeiten hausieren gehen. Da wir hier in einem beschaulichen Örtchen wohnen (es hat sage und schreibe 654! Einwohner) wo jeder jeden über jemand anderes kennt, bin ich mittlerweile in gut 40% der hier stehenden Häusern schon gewesen und sei es nur wegen einem nicht richtig sitzendem LAN-Kabel 
Irgendwann musst ich anfangen mit "Kosten" zu drohen. Seitdem ebbt die Flut an Anfragen glücklicherweise ab. Bei einem Betrag von 50 Tacken je angefangener Stunde (da ich beruflich auch so etwas veranstalte jedoch für 120 Tacken die Stunde für Geschäftskunden im AS400 Bereich) waren es zum Glück in diesem Jahr "nur" 3 Einsätze die aber auch schwerwiegender war und ich so zumindest mein Hobby ein wenig querfinanzieren kann.

Aber es wird eine Never-Ending-Story bleiben... ich hab sie ja lieb... aber an manchen Tagen... sehe ich vor meinem geistigen Auge mich als Homer und meine Schwiegereltern als Bart...


----------



## Shortgamer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Das ist schön (?) zu hören, das ich da nicht der einzige bin, dem es so geht. ^^
Das schlimme ist das ich immer schuld daran bin, das wenn der PC nicht läuft, oder der PC is kacke. 
Ich habe ihnen jetzt iPhones und ein Mac Mini hingestellt. Mit den iPhones kommen sie prima zurecht und helfen sich gegenseitig. (Vorher beide Android, da war vieles verschiedenen trotz des selben Betriebssystems)
Beim Mac Mini verzweifeln sie genauso wie vor einer Windows Büchse. Obwohl unter OS X nochmal alles fünf Spuren einfacher gefasst ist. 


Ich überlege ob ich ihnen nicht ein iPad Pro anschaffe. Sie sitzen quasi nur noch mit dem Tablet rum und erledigen ihre Aufgaben. Ihr Einsatzgebiet ist auch nichts spezielles, woran ein iPad Pro scheitern würde. 
...Das wäre mal ne Idee!



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Jedoch kann man eigentlich nicht böse sein, denn sie helfen einem ja auch wenn man Hilfe braucht... ist echt ne Zwickmühle



Stimmt, das grassiert bei mir auch noch im Hinterkopf. Da fielen mir eben nicht die richtigen Worte ein.


----------



## taks (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Ich würd einfach eine Anleitung mit Bildern machen und ein neues Netzwerkkabel kaufen.
Ich hab mir schon länger abgewöhnt bei Bekannten PC-Support zu geben. Gibt zwar einen schönen Nebenerwerb, aber die Nerven leiden doch beträchtlich.
Wurde grad letztens beim Feierabendbier gefragt ob ich mal "schnell" schauen könne wieso das IPhone bei ihm Zuhause nicht so funktioniert wie er es sich vorstellt (mit WLAN)


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.
> Meine Kinder interessieren sich einen Scheiß dafür, wie der Kram funktioniert, Hauptsache es geht.
> Und wenn was nicht geht, kommen sie angelaufen.


Wenn ich so einen Vater hätte wie Dich, mit dem Wissen, würde ich mich auch bequem zurücklegen und sagen :"mach mal Alter". 
Aber ich sitze ebenfalls im Glashaus und solllte daher lieber nicht mit Steinen werfen. Bei mir läufts nämlich ziemlich genauso ab 
Apropos Eltern: lief bei mir auch ganz ähnlich. Irgendwann hat mich der Zorn gepackt und die ältlichen Herrschaften alleine werkeln lassen. Nach dem Motto"try and fault". Nur so scheinen sie es zu lernen und bis jetzt hats ganz gut funktioniert
Gruß T.


----------



## bschicht86 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Ja, das ist wohl das Problem, dass man zu faul zum lernen bzw. "Do-it-yourself" ist, wenn man jemanden hat, der das kann. Man muss wohl solche Leute absichtlich im Regen stehen lassen, wenn es sich um Banalitäten handelt.

Und von wegen Ausrede "Bin zu alt": Wissenschaftler fanden jüngst heraus, dass das Gehirn - wenn noch Gesund - eine 80-jährigen genauso lernfähig ist oder sein kann wie des eines 12-jährigen.

Es hängt auch stark von der Persönlichkeit oder den interessen ab. Ich z.B. hatte früher jemanden, der mir am Auto Sachen repariert hat. Da mich das Thema aber interessierte, hab ich einfach mitgemacht und gelernt. Später habe ich ihm sogar bei größeren Sachen geholfen, wie z.B. Motor zerlegen usw. Heute kann ich mein Auto selber reparieren.


----------



## Pladdaah (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> ...



Herrlich  
Hab n monat gebraucht, um meiner Omi sms schreiben beizubringen (Mit nem tasten-Nokia von Anno dazumal ). n monat später kommt sie mit nem Android Smartphone daher.. seit her, gibts jede Woche ne Stunde "Let Omi ask the same sh*t over and over again"


----------



## Shortgamer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Meiner Omi muss man erst nochmal beibringen das Handy überhaupt mal mitzunehmen bzw Aufzuladen.  
SMS schreiben, daran darf ich gar nicht denken. Brauch Omi auch nicht. Sie soll nur anrufen können und erreichbar sein, falls was ist. 
..Aber dazu muss das Gerät auch eingesteckt und aufgeladen sein. ^^

Das Problem ist, das wenn ich ihnen den "PC-Hahn" zu drehe, darf ich mir was anhören. 
Dann geht der Kindergarten wieder los: Ich wäre undankbar, unhöflich. Was 'die' nicht alles schon für mich getan hätten. Das bringt mich ja nicht um eben mal zu helfen. Ich wäre shice war auch schonmal dabei. Und die nächsten Tage bestünden nur aus Ignoranz. Alles schon erlebt.

Allein deswegen, nur wegen der PC-Geschichte, weil mich das so sehr nervt und keine 'erwachsene' Lösung möglich ist, habe ich sogar schonmal überlegt auszuziehen und meine Doppelhaushälfte von denen vermieten zu lassen. 
Aber mir grauts schon davor, wenn ich ihnen von der Idee berichten würde.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Lustig ist auch wenn man per What´s App mit seinen Eltern schreibt. Da steht dann 3 Minuten lang "Mama schreibt .....", und am Ende kommt dann nur ein "Okay"


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Gott sei Dank wohne ich gute 500km von meinen Eltern weg  Dazu kommt dann noch, dass mein Vater gar kein Interesse hat ("Teufelszeug") und meine Mutter halbwegs klar kommt. Falls nicht, sind meine Schwester und mein Bruder (in der IT tätig) immer noch dichter dran. Für die von dir genannten Dinge (Fotos auf den PC kopieren, etc) reicht aber auch das Wissen meiner Schwester 

Kenne das aber auch, von wegen "kurz mal helfen", wenn ich denn da bin - sei es PC, TV oder sonst irgendwas...


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Da hilft nur eins!
Zieh zu hause aus!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Der Fehler 40 bzw. die Fehler auf OSI Layer 8 sind halt typisch und meist dran Schuld wenn nichts funktioniert.


Ich habe mal etwas überlegt, vielleicht wäre das was für deine Eltern:


*1. Handyfotos*
Könntest du nicht beiden einen Dropbox oder Onedrive Account eröffnen?
Dann stellst du das Handy so ein, dass die Bilder automatisch in den entsprechenden Speicher geladen werden,
sobald sich deine Eltern in einem WLAN befinden. Zudem installierst du auf dem Computer die entsprechende Software,
dadurch entsteht dann ein Ordner, in den dann alle Fotos synchronisiert werden. Um es noch einfach zu machen, setzt du eine Verknüpfung zu diesem Ordner auf den Desktop.
 So könntest du sagen "Leute, das geht jetzt automatisch übers Internet auf euren Rechner, ihr braucht kein Kabel mehr dafür!"
*
2. LAN - Kabel*
Kauf einfach ein neues Kabel, dann hat sich das Problem gelöst.
Bei meinen Eltern habe ich es gelöst indem ich auf WLAN umgestellt habe.

*
3. Böse Hardware durch Unwissende*
Richte die Benutzerkonten so ein, dass du denen das Recht nimmst irgendwas zu installieren.
Das ist zwar bitter, weil du jedes Mal gefragt wirst, wenn was installiert werden soll, aber so hat man die Kontrolle.
Einige Installer sind ja auch so böse und installieren heimlich irgendwelchen Blödsinn mit.


----------



## Zybba (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Die Probleme kennen sicher die meisten von uns in gewissen Maßen.

Allerdings muss man auch sehen, dass nicht jeder soviel Zeit in Technik investieren kann und will wie wir.
Außerdem sind die meisten von uns sicher damit aufgewachsen während das bei den älteren Generationen nicht der Fall ist.
Meine Oma würde vermutlich auch verzweifeln, müsste sie mir Nähen, Sticken etc. beibringen! 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es am besten sich daneben zu setzen und sie es mit Anleitung selbst machen zu lassen.
Falls das nicht hilft, sollen sie sich die einzelnen Schritte aufschreiben.
Das ist natürlich nur dann möglich, wenn es um immer den gleichen Lösungsweg geht.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> 2. LAN - Kabel[/B]
> Kauf einfach ein neues Kabel, dann hat sich das Problem gelöst.
> Bei meinen Eltern habe ich es gelöst indem ich auf WLAN umgestellt habe.
> 
> ...



zu Punkt 2. : Noch fehleranfälliger weil wie oft ist die Verbindung mal kurz weg, der Router zickt oder wenn am Repeater verbunden das der die Verbindung zum Router nicht hat... ne ne ne.

zu Punkt 3. : auch schon probiert... drei Tage später kam ein "denkst Du wir sind zu blöd dafür?" Gedacht : JA!!!!! Gesagt : Nein aber so kann nichts schwerwiegendes schiefgehen.
Ende vom Lied war, dass ich sie wieder habe frei entscheiden lassen ob installieren oder nicht aber mit dem Beisatz "wenn ihr was kaputt macht, selber schuld"
Ging auch nur 6 Wochen gut


----------



## Shortgamer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas überlegt, vielleicht wäre das was für deine Eltern:
> 
> 
> *1. Handyfotos*
> ...


Erstmal danke, das du dir darüber gedanken machst!
Eine Cloudlösung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Jetzt im Zusammenhang mit iPhone/Mac/iCloud. Da habe ich ihnen erklärt das alles auf den Apple Servern liegt und immer komplett einsehbar ist, von allen Geräten. 
Die Fotos kommen zum Abschluss auf eine externe Festplatte, für die Ewigkeit (Die Fotos seit den letzten 8 Monaten sind trotzdem noch auf dem Rechner). 

Den Vorschlag haben sie abgelehnt, "Zu Kompliziert", verstehen sie nicht. Was will ich da noch machen?



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> *
> 2. LAN - Kabel*
> Kauf einfach ein neues Kabel, dann hat sich das Problem gelöst.
> Bei meinen Eltern habe ich es gelöst indem ich auf WLAN umgestellt habe.


Der Mac Mini läuft schon mit Wlan als Backup. Allerdings ist der Rechner für Wlan ungünstig gelegen, sodass man auch mal annehmen kann, das keine Verbindung besteht. 
Das mit dem LAN Kabel ist natürlich die einfachste Variante. Aber vielleicht ist bei mir auch ein bisschen Trotz dabei: Ich würd mir für diesen kleinen Wackler kein neues Kabel kaufen.



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> *
> 3. Böse Hardware durch Unwissende*
> Richte die Benutzerkonten so ein, dass du denen das Recht nimmst irgendwas zu installieren.
> Das ist zwar bitter, weil du jedes Mal gefragt wirst, wenn was installiert werden soll, aber so hat man die Kontrolle.
> Einige Installer sind ja auch so böse und installieren heimlich irgendwelchen Blödsinn mit.


Schon gemacht, da trampeln die auch auf dem Boden rum "Warum darf ich hier Sachen nicht?" ... "Ich will eigenständig arbeiten.." bla bla bla..



@Zybba: Wo dus sagst. Bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber, war auch schon eine etwas ältere Dame am PC beschäftigt und dort mussten u.a. auch Fotos von einer Kamera einer Mail angefügt werden. 
Die Dame hat sich im Collegeblock wirklich alles aufgeschrieben:
1. Dickes Ende des Kabels in PC
2. Dünnes Ende des Kabels in die Kamera
3. Es öffnet sich automatisch ein Fenster
4. "Dateien anzeigen" anklicken
...

Und dann sich selbst auf eine Outlook Anleitung verwiesen. Fand ich auch befremdlich, aber in Anbetracht dieser Misere hier, durchaus anwendbar. Aber selbst das haben meine Eltern zuhause ja. In Form eines Verlagfrischen Buches. Da muss man nur mal das Index wälzen, und die müden Augen anstrengen. 
Bisher habe ich in dem Buch alles gefunden was deren übliche Weh-Wehchen sind. 

Wenn ich das hier jetz so geballt alles nochmal wiedergebe, muss ich mir wirklich an den Kopf fassen..
Ich glaub beim nächsten mal gibts echt nen unschönen Spruch.


----------



## Zybba (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Aber selbst das haben meine Eltern zuhause ja. In Form eines Verlagfrischen Buches. Da muss man nur mal das Index wälzen, und die müden Augen anstrengen.
> Bisher habe ich in dem Buch alles gefunden was deren übliche Weh-Wehchen sind.


Ok, dann haben sie ja wirklich alles da was sie brauchen.
Nur der Sohnemann kümmert sich bequemer drum!


----------



## bschicht86 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag haben sie abgelehnt, "Zu Kompliziert", verstehen sie nicht. Was will ich da noch machen?



In dem Fall musst du das dann wirklich hinter ihren Rücken einrichten, am besten so, dass es aussieht wie vorher, nur ohne Kabel.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Oho, ja gut - böses Fettnäpfchen.

Da kann ich dann nur sagen:

"Halt die Ohren steif Großer! Oder schreib demnächst Rechnungen "


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Sieh es doch mal als Training an.
Wenn du mal Kinder hast dürftest du dich an die Zeit zurücksehnen wo du den Eltern WhatsApp erklärt hast und nicht versuchen musstest auf Fragen "Warum ist Wasser nass" mit ständig wiederholtem warum - warum - warum - wieso - wieso zu antworten


----------



## koffeinjunkie (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Ihr habt da was grundlegend falsch gemacht. Aus diesem Grund und weil ich bspw. meine Eltern kenne, also wirklich kenne sprich nicht nur aus Sicht hey das ist meine Familie sondern auch aus Sicht Objekt Mensch betrachtet, habe ich denen keinen Ansporn gegeben sich mit einem PC oder mit Smartphones zu beschäftigen. Weil ich weiß das die sich das nicht merken können und sie selbst auch die Anzeichen dafür geben, dass sie es nicht verstehen wollen. Die Menschen können onehin keine vielen technische Neuerung auf einmal mitmachen und jeder hat einen anderen Hintergrund in seinem Leben. Man muss das differenziert betrachten. Das ist ungefähr so wie sich Kleidung zu kaufen was einem nicht so wirklich passt aber optisch halt gefällt. Ältere Menschen haben zudem auch einen Hang dazu, dass sie vergeßlich werden und langsamer denken als auch handeln wie wenn man jünger ist. Hinzu gesellt sich, dass diese Menschen Aufmerksamkeit möchten, dass sich der Nachwuchs um sie kümmert und Zeit mit ihnen teilt, für sie etwas macht. Das das Gehirn in dem Alter ein Tick anders arbeitet, merkt man ja eventuell auch daran, ich tue es jedenfalls, dass sie ein und dieselben Dinge wiederholt erzählen oder sagen. Daher würde ich nicht ausrasten aus wenn es einem schwerfällt, sondern frühzeitig die Notbremse ziehen oder aber es Ihnen selbst überlassen. Denn eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht das man sich von sich aus damit beschäftigt, wenn es ein anderer macht.


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ihr habt da was grundlegend falsch gemacht.


Du auch. Deinen Text nicht anständig formatiert. Der ist quasi unlesbar.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Ich möchte das auch noch einmal aufgreifen.

Wenn jemand (unabhängig davon ob man Verwandt ist oder nicht) etwas nutzen will, aber nicht dafür tun möchte um den Umgang damit zu beherrschen,
dann "sollte" derjenige es lieber gleich lassen. Wenn man die Sachen ewiglich wiederholen muss frustriert es ungemein.

Ich habe einen Kunden, der noch um Welten schlimmer ist.  Wenn der TE Informatiker ist oder einer werden möchte, dann ist dies tatsächlich das ideale Training.
Im Alltag passiert das nämlich jeden Tag, nur bezahlt der Kunde halt die Kosten die für's Ticket anfallen.


----------



## Shortgamer (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ihr habt da was grundlegend falsch gemacht. Aus diesem Grund und weil ich bspw. meine Eltern kenne, also wirklich kenne sprich nicht nur aus Sicht hey das ist meine Familie sondern auch aus Sicht Objekt Mensch betrachtet, habe ich denen keinen Ansporn gegeben sich mit einem PC oder mit Smartphones zu beschäftigen. Weil ich weiß das die sich das nicht merken können und sie selbst auch die Anzeichen dafür geben, dass sie es nicht verstehen wollen. Die Menschen können onehin keine vielen technische Neuerung auf einmal mitmachen und jeder hat einen anderen Hintergrund in seinem Leben. Man muss das differenziert betrachten. Das ist ungefähr so wie sich Kleidung zu kaufen was einem nicht so wirklich passt aber optisch halt gefällt. Ältere Menschen haben zudem auch einen Hang dazu, dass sie vergeßlich werden und langsamer denken als auch handeln wie wenn man jünger ist. Hinzu gesellt sich, dass diese Menschen Aufmerksamkeit möchten, dass sich der Nachwuchs um sie kümmert und Zeit mit ihnen teilt, für sie etwas macht. Das das Gehirn in dem Alter ein Tick anders arbeitet, merkt man ja eventuell auch daran, ich tue es jedenfalls, dass sie ein und dieselben Dinge wiederholt erzählen oder sagen. Daher würde ich nicht ausrasten aus wenn es einem schwerfällt, sondern frühzeitig die Notbremse ziehen oder aber es Ihnen selbst überlassen. Denn eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht das man sich von sich aus damit beschäftigt, wenn es ein anderer macht.



Danke für deine Anteilnahme, aber ich muss fragen. Konsumierst du irgendwelche Drogen? So ein Zwischenmenschlicher Misch-Masch, Thema etwas verfehlt, und für jedes Problem einen Kausalen zusammenhang parat.
...Wenn ich den Text überhaupt richtig verstanden habe.. oO

Wie gesagt mir Helfen und Fragen habe ich kein Problem. Nur mit ständigen Wiederholungen von banalen Abläufen. Ich muss mich da echt mal fragen wie das bei denen auf der Arbeit aussieht? Fragen die da auch so dämliche Sachen, oder schweigen die, oder können sie es sogar plötzlich dort?

Oder Vater kauft sich einen iPod für die Pendelfahrten, und ich verwalte seine ganze Musik, weil er das nicht hinbekommt. Ich soll ihm Songs kaufen bei iTunes, übertragen, löschen, updaten, das volle Programm. Er beschäftigt sich damit nicht, oder mault dann rum "Das Funktioniert alles nicht." 
Wenn ich ihn dann bitte mir zu zeigen wie er vorgeht, kann es auch nicht Funktionieren. Das kann ich auch nicht beschreiben, weil die Anwenderfehler einfach so beschränkt sind (z.B. Irgendwo klicken wollen, wo gar nichts klickbar ist. oO) . Will man ihm das dann erklären, blockt er sofort "zu kompliziert", "kann ich mir nicht merken" ... Dann schreibs dir auf "Wie sprichst du denn mit mir?"
Und so kommts das ich seine iPod managen muss. 

Ähnlich bei Muttern. Sie hat ein Kindle. Und denkt ihr Sie kann damit umgehen? Das Gerät aufladen is das einzige was sie nicht überfordert. Bücher kaufen muss ich machen. Is ihr auch zu kompliziert. 
PDFs übertragen, muss ich auch machen. 

Wehe ich programmiere ihre Dreambox nicht für irgendeinen Tatort, den sie nicht 'live' gucken können - weil ichs schlicht vergessen habe. Gezeigt schon 3000x und sie haben es auch schon selbst hinbekommen. 
Weil ihnen das mit der "Fernbedienung" auch zu kompliziert ist, habe ich ihnen das WebIf der Dreambox übers Internet freigegeben, wo sie sich nur mit fixen User/PW anmelden müssen, und dann aus dem EPG den Timer anstellen. 
Wirklich for Dummies - Wers kennt, weil was ich meine. 
Aber auch das ist "zu kompliziert". 
Sorry, aber einfacher und angenehmer als eine Internetseite, wo man Serien/Folge genau die Aufnahme starten / Timer einstellen kann, fällt mir nicht ein. Dazu ist auch alles schön beschriftet und hat tolle Icons. 



Ihre eigene Elektronik muss ich managen. Dann sollen sie sich das nicht anschaffen, und wieder Vinyls aufs Grammophon legen und Bücher kaufen gehen. 
...Aber hab ich mal was, und brauche deren Hilfe dann ist es nur halbherzig und 'mal eben'. 

Arghh.. Das ist zum verzweifeln.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Einfache Lösung, zieh aus.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung, zieh aus.



Hilft auch nicht, ich bin schon vor 18 Jahren ausgezogen, und habe dasselbe "Problem" wie der TE. Allerdings sind meine Eltern nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Schön zu lesen, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin.
Wobei ich einen Kumpel hab der wesentlich krasser drauf ist.

Beispiele:

Er ruft mich an, dass er was auf der Festplatte gelöscht hat, weil seine Win XP Möhre gesagt hat, dass zu wenig Speicherplatz vorhanden ist (Ist nur eine 40GB HDD),
und nun kein Sound mehr aus den Lautsprechern kommt. Ist auch kein Wunder, denn später erfahre ich, dass er Dateien im Ordner "Programme" gelöscht hat.

Also bitte einmal die Treiber aus dem Netz ziehen. Aber das geht auch nicht, denn der Rechner steht normal in der "Party Hütte" ohne Internet.
Also reingeschleppt und ans Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen (dafür hat er übrigens sehr lange gebraucht).
Ergebnis: "Ich komm nicht ins Internet, was ist das?"
Ferndiagnose und Hellsehen sind meine Domäne - also frage ich, ob Windows sagt, warum das nicht geht.
Nach einigen Minuten sagt mir der Kumpel, dass Windows sagt "Es liegt ein Netzwerk Konflikt vor...".

Hmmm...was kann das sein. Die Büchse hat er irgendwann mal vom Schrott auf seiner Arbeit mitgenommen. Hat das Ding vielleicht eine statische IP?
Also habe ich ihn auf den Netzwerkadapter angesetzt, und was war? Auf der Arbeit lief das Ding mit fester IP Adresse. Daher alles schön auf DHCP gestellt und voila - Internet!

Nun konnten die Treiber geladen werden, ich hab ihm aber noch gesagt, dass ich mal auf das System drauf muss um unwichtige Sachen zu löschen.
Denn ich weiß, dass da unzählige Toolbars und sonstiger Schrott drauf sind - aber Teamviewer verweigert den Dienst...

Also gucken wenn ich das nächste Mal bei ihm bin, dass ich das mal manage.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Irgendwann seid ihr alt und dann gibt es irgendeinen Technik-Schnickschnack, mit dem ihr nicht mehr auf Anhieb zurechtkommt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Irgendwann seid ihr alt und dann gibt es irgendeinen Technik-Schnickschnack, mit dem ihr nicht mehr auf Anhieb zurechtkommt.



Niemals! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> ....Ich wollte mir das einmal von der Seele schreiben, vielleicht kennt ihr sowas ja auch...


Ja, aber von der andern Seite. Wir sind ohne Rechner aufgewachsen, ich war so naiv, zum Beginn des Studiuns, als erste 286er auf den Markt kamen zu glauben, dass ich noch ohne diese Dinger auskommen werde. Da hatte ich die Zukunft etwas falsch prognostiziert. 

Ich bin in einer Zeit groß geworden, in der Technik immer einen Sinn  hatte und man sich konkret ein Gerät für eine Aufgabe kaufte. Heute gibt es gerade mit den Smartfon Gimmekck, die unglaublich viel können und ich vermute, niemand nutzt alle Möglichkeiten. Einfach für mich sionnvolle Dinge nutzte ich natürlich auch, aber die Bedienung ist ein katastrophe. Alles was "intuitiv" genannt wird, kann man gleich in die Tonne treten. Es mag "intuitiv" für die Gruppe Nerds sein, die damit aufgewahsen sind und sich die Denkweise von Programmieren zueigen gemacht haben. "Normale" Menschen denken aber anders. Versteh Deine Eltern einfach, sie interessiert der ganz blödsinn nicht, es soll nur funktionieren. Z.B. Beispiel. Früher knipste man, gab den Apperat zum Fotografen und sagte "entwicklen". Der machte alles, wechselt den Film  und man bekam entwickelte Bilder. Heute macht man alles selber. Einmal war ich so dämlich und intellierste zu einem Fotoapperat eine "wir machen alles für Sie" Programm, total intuitiv. Aber die Fotos waren nicht mehr aufzufinden, irgendwo versteckt in der 17ten Hirarchiestufe. Damit verliert man jede Kontrolle.

Wenn ich meine ganzen Kionnes um mich herum konkrete Fragen stelle, wo z.B. ihre Daten in der Cloud sind und wer da alels zugrifff drauf hat, wie und ob sie gesichert sind, kommt nur das große Axelzucken. Meine Fotos liegen im wesentlichen als Hardcopy im Album.Ja, im Brand oder nach Wasserschaden wären sie weg. Aber das ist irgendwie verständlicher, als wenn irgend ein Clouddienst schließt und alle Daten nicht mehr erreichbar sind.

Hab Mitleid mit Deinen Eltern. Sie sind einfach überfordert. In Firmen hat man seine Systemverwaltung. Ich richte doch nicht mal meine Drucker selber ein, zeitlich zu ineffizient. Ein Anruf mit
 Beauftragung, fertig....


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Meine Mutter ist auch so, aber langsam lernt sie es. Keine unnötigen Software mehr installiert. Erst gestern hat sie sogar ganz alleine einen Drucker in Betrieb genommen. Man muss sie nur mal ins kalte Wasser schmeissen. 
Meinem Vater erklär ich alle paar Wochen mal das Navi vom Auto, zum beispiel fragt er häufiger was er jetzt eingeben muss. Ich sag dann immer das was da unten steht, in dem fall die Straße. 

Ich glaub er versteht manchmal auch noch nicht so ganz was passiert wenn man den Knopf drückt wo "OK" steht. Oder was der komische Knopf bedeutet mit einem Pfeil zurück 
Aber man muss ihm zugute halten das er es versucht zu verstehen. Er versucht es alleine und schreibt sich die einzelnen Schritte aus eigenem Wille sogar auf.

Einer Arbeitskollegin musste ich vor paar Wochen erklären das wir ein neues Passwort haben (Seit gut 2 Monaten). Mit einem GROßBUCHSTABEN. Sie hat  Shift gedrückt und dann den Buchstaben. Ich hab Ihr dann noch erklärt das man shift gedrückt halten muss während man den Buchstaben eintippt. 
Ausreden sind natürlich immer die selben. Nicht damit aufgewachen, nicht Technikversiert etc.

Entweder du akzeptiert es wie es ist oder du ziehst aus (oder du versuchst es zu ändern was wohl nicht möglich ist)


----------



## Red-Hood (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Lustig ist an der Sache ja, dass es sich dabei auch um Menschen handelt, die früher ganze Häuser selbst gebaut haben und alles Handwerkliche selbst im Schlaf können.
Dafür wird heute jede Art an Handwerker gerufen. Wüsste mal gerne, wie viele Leute, die über die Computerkenntnisse älterer Menschen meckern, einen Nagel nicht grade in die Wand schlagen können. 

Etwas Verständnis ist immer gut.

Meinen Großeltern habe ich auf einen Zettel geschrieben, wie der DVD-Player zu bedienen ist und dennoch muss ich es immer wieder erklären.
Das Problem ist dann aber nicht, dass sie sich das nicht merken können. Wenn man das Gerät einmal in 3-6 Monaten nutzt, ist das ganz normal, dass man das vergisst.

Wären die Abläufe regelmäßig, dann gäbe es grundsätzlich weniger Probleme.


----------



## flotus1 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Empathie heißt das Zauberwort. Wem es schwer fällt sich in die Lage der Eltern/Großeltern/Geschwister etc. zu versetzen soll sich bitte mal folgende Situation vorstellen:
Lasst euch von euere Oma erklären wie man einen Pullover strickt. Mit der zusätzlichen Schwierigkeit dass ihr noch nie in eurem Leben einen getragen oder gesehen habt und die Stricknadeln bisher immer für wiederverwendbare Essstäbchen gehalten habt. In etwa so ist das mit dem Computer-Zeug für die Gegenseite.

Für das Gröbste sollte aber das hier reichen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Genau so komme ich mir meistens auch vor, und das obwohl meine Eltern schon PC´s benutzt haben bevor ich in die erste Klasse gekommen bin
(das ist jetzt schon ganze 12 Jahre her )

Richtig PC´s benutzt habe ich erst vor 7-8 Jahren, vor 5 Jahren habe ich meinen ersten Laptop bekommen und vor 4 Jahren habe ich schon meinen ersten Pc zusammengebaut 

Heute kümmere ich mich regelmäßig bei meinen Freunden und Verwandten um alles was mit einem Pc auch nur im geringsten miteinender zu tun hat, und so dumm wie ich bin immer kostenlos 

Und um so mehr Jahre vergehen komme ich mir immer mehr so vor als ob meine Eltern nicht mehr lernen wollen, denn dumm sind sie schließlich nicht 

Die häufigsten Probleme mit denen die meisten verzweifeln haben aber allesamt etwas mit dem Internet zu tun, da heists immer "warum habe ich kein WLAN?" oder "ich kann schon wieder keine Videos schauen..." oder "ich kann mich schon wieder nicht mit meinem Passwort anmelden" ...

Das beste sind aber immer Leute, die immer rumheulen dass ihr Pc/Laptop/Smartphone/internet ... nicht so funktioniert wie sie wollen aber keinen Cent ausgeben wollen wenn man ihnen sagt dass das etwas kostet


----------



## Merowinger0807 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

Wie heisst es immer? Der Fehler sitzt immer VOR dem Gerät. Das Gerät tut nur das, wass tun soll bzw. gesagt bekommt (im übertragenen Sinne)

Ich hab meinen Schwiegereltern auch immer und immer wieder gezeigt wie es geht, es teils noch aufgeschrieben... von evtl. 50 Punkten haben sie sich zwei evtl. auch drei behalten und können das jetzt selbstständig. Aber manchmal glaube ich, sie wissen genau das man immer wieder hilft und "nutzen" es auch gerne aus 

Ich bin froh dass meine Eltern da anders sind... SIE haben sich 1983 den C64 geholt und haben DANN den Fehler gemacht, mich mit 3-4 Jahren dranzusetzen... Seitdem musste immer wieder was neues her (Amiga 500, Speichererweiterung zum Amiga, externe HDD, dann Amiga 1200, irgendwann der erste PC in Form eines 386 SX, irgendwann ein 486 DX und dann der Pentium usw. usw.) und zum Glück hatten meine Eltern damals selber ein gewisses Interesse daran und teils musste meine Mutter mir in meinen Steppke Jahren alles zeigen und beibringen  Irgendwann stagnierte der Wissensdurst bei ihnen und bei mir gings erst richtig los.
Aber die beiden bekommen zumindest noch jedes technische Gerät (iPhone, iPad, PC/Laptop, Smart-TV) rudimentär bedient... 

Nur halt meine Schwiegereltern nicht und das obwohl sie im GLEICHEN Alter wie meine Eltern sind. Gut ihre Tochter (meine Frau) ist da irgendwie genauso gepolt sprich es wurde wohl vererbt 
Rechner fährt nicht hoch... "Schaaaahaaatz, Rechner ist kaputt... mach BITTE mal das es wieder geht!" mit diesem Blick der Dir vermittelt... entweder Du machst das jetzt oder Du schläfst heut auf der Couch... dürften einige kennen den Blick.
Hier liegts dann aber echt mehr am Wissensdurst und der Affinität zur Technik und wohl auch zum Teil aus Bequemlichkeit... wozu selber machen wenns ein anderer viel besser und schneller kann. Meinem Schwiegervater macht dafür keiner was in Sachen Malern/Lackieren und Autolackierung vor... ich steh dafür da immer mal wie der Ochs vorm Berg und frag mich "wie machtn der das?  Mein Frauchen hat zB. dafür Talent im handwerklich filigranen wie malen und zeichnen... ich bin froh wenn ein von mir gemalter Baum auch als solcher erkannt wird  Warum soll ich auch malen können... braucht man am Rechner nicht also lass ich sowas meine Frau machen


----------



## koffeinjunkie (9. September 2016)

*AW: Eltern und Computer - Keine Freunde fürs Leben*

@*haebbmaster
Deinen Hinweis habe ich registriert.

@Shortgamer
Ich nicht aber anhand deiner irrationalen Sichtweise zu einem, aus deiner Sicht jedenfalls, dich nervenden Problems, müßte ich Dir diese Frage stellen. Du redest es dir von der Seele was ok ist aber willst eine Hilfe für ein Paradoxon was nicht geht. Was erwartest du denn das man dir sagen soll. Wenn du mit deinen Eltern nicht zurechtkommst oder sie bzw. ihr Verhalten dich stört, dann entferne dich von dem was dich stört bzw. schotte dich ab. Klingt hart aber darauf läuft das doch hinaus oder aber du ignorierst Sie und das zieht dafür ein anderes, wie ich mir denke zwischenmenschliches, also zwischen dir und deinen Eltern, Unbehagen mit sich.  Was möchtest du bitte sonst hören. Und mit dem Text wollte ich dir lediglich diese paradoxe Situation anhand meines Beispiels erklären damit du das verstehst. *


----------

